# D-126 Pat. 92901 Anchor Hocking Pint Bottle



## messageonabottle (Jan 26, 2020)

Found this undamaged bottle which has been stored indoors. The cap is still on top, if original anyway, remnants of what I believe to be a WV tax stamp due to the text which matches their state motto, barely remain. The base has the text D-126 in one row followed by 67 space Anchor Hocking logo space 9 with DES PAT. 92901 below and MADE IN USA underneath. Can someone tell me how to reference the 67 and 9 numbers and what they mean? I figure this is an old Anchor Hocking Seagram's bottle of some sort but am trying to confirm, and accurately date and determine rarity as the others I found are by Owens-Illinois and quart sized. Thank you for any help. More bottles to come.


----------



## slugplate (Jan 26, 2020)

"Federal law prohibits..." statements on bottles lists them between '35 - '64. Although it has a pic of a factory and train on the cap, it didn't contain anything industrial (Ammonia and the like). I'm going out on a limb here, but it has me leaning toward a gin bottle.


----------



## messageonabottle (Jan 29, 2020)

Thank you for the reply and information. Looking into it further I have found that Anchor Hocking started marking bottles in 1937 from then to likely some time in the late 1940's as ads from the 1950s seem to not show that bottle. The ads and bottles with labels still attached show that this bottle most likely held Seagram's 5 Crown or 7 Crown.


----------

